# Will I get flamed?



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

I just picked up -- after hovering on Ebay for months -- the most phenominal deal on a C-50 ever...A pristine C-50 for just under $2000. I have a D/A 10-spd grouppo on my current ride, which is a Seven Axiom Ti. Will I get flamed for putting D/A on the Ferarri of Italian bikes? Construction is to begin Saturday...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Will you get flamed? Probably. I did (see the 'My babies' thread), but I don't give a damn for campy snobs.

Nice frame.

CC


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well yes as this poster stated*

but he's confused. it's not only Campy snobbery that leads to such, some is born out of a strong sense of history such. Ernesto, Eddy and Sr Campagnolo worked quite closely
and Colnago's relationship with Campy goes back to their beginning. So many choose the snobbery from a sense of history. Many are Italia-philes which I understand as well. Most will knock you as it's the equivalent to many of putting soy sauce on a fine plate of Pasta.
Many feel Italian Bikes look best w/ Italian Parts, kinda like Italian Cars, ya don't wanna through non italian parts on them.
I'm no Campy Snob, I have Bikes equipped with both but when I built my wives Nag (see Valentines post) I couldn't bear to throw Shimano on it. gave me the willies and I have to admit I cringe when I see Rabobank's C-50's with D/A.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

See?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I was part way though building my Dream Plus with a perfectly good DA9 kit when I realized that my self-respect would go straight down the toilet if I continued committing such an abomination. But that's just me. 

You can ignore the opinions of others, but you have to live with yourself. If after building that bike you can still get up in the morning and look at your face in the mirror, go for it.


----------



## sneezix (Feb 6, 2005)

I give people a hard time when I see them put Japanese parts on a Colnago, but then
they don't really have to impress me (if they feel they need to, then they have bigger
problems). As Terry said, do what you want. It's your bike.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey, what's wrong with soy sauce on pasta?  

I *am* a Campagnolo snob, I'll readily admit, but I keep my comments to myself. Its *your* money, its your bike. Attempt to please only yourself, and no one else. Nobody's opinion matters besides yours. You have to live with the bike. Buy whatever puts a smile on your face.

Now, this *is* the Ferrari of Italian bikes. Ever look at a Ferrari Enzo, or Michael Schumacher's Formula One Ferrari? Ever notice the tires? They are not Pirellis, nor Michelins. They are Bridgestones!! Who says that winning combinations cannot include Italian and Japanese components on the same machine? Let me also advise you that the air condition compressors on every F430 Ferrari or Maserati Quattroporte are made by Nippon Denso! Stereos by Alpine. So much for non-Italian parts on an Italian car!

I cringe at Rabobank bikes. Mapei also rode Shimano in their hey day. Yet, look at the world championships/world cups that those teams won. Is Ernesto such a snob that Shimano is unacceptable on a Colnago? Can anyone argue with success?

Look, use whatever you like. Even if you chose Shimano 105, its your bike. Its the smile on your face that counts!


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

*Not surprising*



atpjunkie said:


> but he's confused. it's not only Campy snobbery that leads to such, some is born out of a strong sense of history such. Ernesto, Eddy and Sr Campagnolo worked quite closely
> and Colnago's relationship with Campy goes back to their beginning. So many choose the snobbery from a sense of history. Many are Italia-philes which I understand as well. Most will knock you as it's the equivalent to many of putting soy sauce on a fine plate of Pasta.
> Many feel Italian Bikes look best w/ Italian Parts, kinda like Italian Cars, ya don't wanna through non italian parts on them.
> I'm no Campy Snob, I have Bikes equipped with both but when I built my wives Nag (see Valentines post) I couldn't bear to throw Shimano on it. gave me the willies and I have to admit I cringe when I see Rabobank's C-50's with D/A.


Being a "car guy" I kind of have that sense of tradition, hence my hesitation. The downer for me is that buiding this bike with campy is going to drift into expenses that is going to put my beloved bride over the edge. I gotta think this through a bit...

You still swingin' it out over there in the politics only forum these days??


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

*I asked my LBS the same question*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Will you get flamed? Probably. I did (see the 'My babies' thread), but I don't give a damn for campy snobs.
> 
> Nice frame.
> 
> CC


And got essentially your answer you gave. I looked at your rigs in the other thread...wow...beautiful stuff. I feel the same as you about the D/A grouppo...it's worked so well for me, and since the 10-spd came out last year, I've been very happy. In fact, I've never ridden a Campy Record set up before...how do they compare? Is there any real difference?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

OK I admit than when I first built up a really good bike (a Casati m:U2), I could see the point of adopting a very purist Italian-only approach. But when I started racing properly, personally (that's _personally _  ) I found Shimano much easier to use and switched completely.

We've rehearsed the campy vs shimmy arguments so many times. I think it's fair to say that if your overwhelming concern is 'integrity' and perhaps a dash of pose value then maybe campy is better for you. If you're building it to race, then what counts is what you get on with best in the heat of the moment and for many of us that's Shimano.

CC


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Aha! 

I know you feel better getting that off your chest.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dctrofspin said:


> And got essentially your answer you gave. I looked at your rigs in the other thread...wow...beautiful stuff. I feel the same as you about the D/A grouppo...it's worked so well for me, and since the 10-spd came out last year, I've been very happy. In fact, I've never ridden a Campy Record set up before...how do they compare? Is there any real difference?


There is a huge difference, and I'm not going to lie to you and say it's about performance or olive oil and garlic or tradition.

It's all about thumb shifters. 

They are the real reason to go one way or another. If you're used to swinging the brake levers back and forth for both up and down shifting - I recommend you stick with it. Personally, that's a deal-breaker for me, because I have never liked it (even though my first road bike was DA9.) I greatly prefer the thumbshifters. Well, that and the hidden cable routing.

In terms of performance and quality, both Chorus and Record equal DA10 (at least that's how I feel.) The difference is in how you work the gears.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I deny it ! In summary:

Real men race Shimano  

CC


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*now that's a way to start a flame*

[I deny it ! In summary:

Real men race Shimano  

agree about the thumb shifting. I have bikes equipped w/ both (my 2 cross bikes run shimano) and what I notice is:
a) I can shift and brake far easier w/ Campy. 
b) I can drop multiple gears on the back on descents or sprints
c) I find it easier to drop gears in the drops
d) campy has tween shifts that I can use to trim fr.mech.
e) when the return spring dies on my RH shifter I can rebuild it with a .10 cent investment
vs toss the old shifters and buy a new set.
otherwise they both work fine.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe that there are more Shimano-using teams in the Euro peleton than Campagnolo-using teams. It cannot be because of cost either. Shimano manufactures very high quality components. Anyone who seriously believes that Shimano is crap is either very biased or is very uninformed. 

And real posers ride Campagnolo.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

The current issue of Velonews lists the Pro Tour teams and their equipment. It's very close to 50/50 and while Shimano (or Campy for that matter) might actually have "more," the difference is tiny.

Posers ride both, there is no monopoly on either.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hey I'm a poser!*

I ride both. literally. both are fine, I have ethical issues with the Big S over certain of their business practices but they still make good stuff. If I had the $ I'd run all campy (even on my crossers) as I like it better (my pref). I don't really care what the pros ride as their teams are SPONSORED by the mfrs. Riders switch teams and switch gruppos as they go, whatever mfr has the contract is what they ride. What they prefer is another thing and probably kept to themselves.
anyhow to me certain bikes just out of sense of history should be dressed in Campy.
Most Italian rides and Merckx's should IMHO. Have you ever seen a Trek dressed in Campy? looks as funny to me as a Nag in shimano.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's see, not counting MTB I'm 20% Shimano and 80% Campy.

Wonder what kind of a poser that makes me?


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Have you ever seen a Trek dressed in Campy?


My 5500 drivetrain is all Campy. Looks fine to me.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think it matters what groups you have on bikes. Within reason of course! For example I don't think Campy Xenon should go on a C50.  I have Campag Record on my Look which might be considered a sin. See MY BIKE thread on the Look forum.
You might be better putting shimano on if you run shimano on your other bikes so that you can change wheels over etc. That's why I stuck with Campag.


----------



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

Just curious

Why is camapg on a Look a sin??


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

flyingscot said:


> Just curious
> 
> Why is camapg on a Look a sin??


Apparently because the Credit Agricole and Kelme teams ride Looks with Shimano. I don't care though. I wanted a Look and I wanted Campag.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Dctrofspin said:


> I just picked up -- after hovering on Ebay for months -- the most phenominal deal on a C-50 ever...A pristine C-50 for just under $2000. I have a D/A 10-spd grouppo on my current ride, which is a Seven Axiom Ti. Will I get flamed for putting D/A on the Ferarri of Italian bikes? Construction is to begin Saturday...



From my perspective there is only one person's opinion who should really matter - yours.

Put on what you like and what you feel fits you on your bike since it will be you who will be riding it and you who will paying for all that stuff. If you like D/A put it on, if you like Campy put it on. My $0.02


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

*Okay, she's built up....what a ride!*



Dctrofspin said:


> I just picked up -- after hovering on Ebay for months -- the most phenominal deal on a C-50 ever...A pristine C-50 for just under $2000. I have a D/A 10-spd grouppo on my current ride, which is a Seven Axiom Ti. Will I get flamed for putting D/A on the Ferarri of Italian bikes? Construction is to begin Saturday...



First off, thanks for the input on the D/A stuff. Eventually...maybe in a year or so...I will switch over to Campy, but for the money (sinking no more than I have to at this point) there is no reason to ditch the D/A group. It works great for me and I can switch wheels with my other D/A bikes if I want to.

I decided to have the bike professionally built at the Bicycle Pro Shop in Georgetown and they did their usual fantastic job (although, they did whince a bit at putting the D/A stuff on the Nag). The fit is exact spot on...and the feel of this bike is wonderful. Initial impressions: Stiff, but still fairly comfortable ride (my Seven Axiom Ti is still more comfortable, but not nearly as stiff) and this thing is absolutely rock steady and unflappable in the handling department...just a treat to ride hard.

I managed about 50 miles yesterday and, expect for some "adjusting" to a slightly more aggressive riding position, I came away feeling great. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## gibson (Feb 9, 2005)

*What about pedals*

I just purchased a Colnago Active with the LX14 paint job (http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2005-colnago/colors/active/archive/active-lx14.html). Rides and looks fantastic. It has Campy Centaur which works great for me.

I've stuck on my near 20 year old Look pedals which are in rough shape for now until I figure out what to put on. I don't want Shimano for all the reasons stated above. I'm either looking at Campy Centaur/Chorus or Look which match my current cleats or the new Look Keo pedals. The metal finish seems to match the Al cranks better. 

On my current bike, I've never worried about how it looks, but this bike is something special.

What do you guys have and what works well?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I've actually switched to Times.*

the engagement is tougher than the Look's but I feel more 'attached' and I have more float which I like. Also as a larger rider, the Time pedals w/ Steel axles were at time of purchase as light as the top, fancy look (and cheaper). I'm not a weight weenie, but am pleased when I can get stronger stuff without weight penalties.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

gibson said:


> I don't want Shimano for all the reasons stated above.QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, but what 'reasons' exactly? The only 'reason' cited so far is atpjunkie's personal one - that he prefers Campagnolo thumb shifters. Fair enough. Many (including me) hate them.
> 
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*1 reason*

besides being an italo-phile and thumb preference and that's the non-fixability of Shimano STI.


----------



## gibson (Feb 9, 2005)

*Nice Bikes CC*

CC - I just checked out your My Babies post. What fantastic bikes! Someone put it best on this thread. It's your bike. Pick what you like. It's your money.

You race - Shimano is what works for you. Go for it! The results are fantastic. Your response to the anti-Shimano sentiment was appropriate as well. Real men race whatever works for them.

My bike is for fun and fast pleasure use only. I like the idea of keeping it consistent if possible. With Colango, like few others, the bike is a piece of hardworking, rolling art. Not unlike a Ferrari.

That being said, I've tried both lever and thumb shifters and the thumb shifters are what work better for me. Thanks for the feedback on the Shimano pedals. I've never had any trouble with my old Looks, but I'll keep looking. I'll also take a closer look at Time per atpjunkie. I had not really considered them.

By the way, I saw your trip computer, but didn't see the pickup on your forks. What do you use?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

gibson - 

I use Sigma compys on all my bikes. The fork pick-up is smaller and more discrete than most. It's also more inside the fork leg than in front of or behind it - which I guess is why they're not visible on either the 40 or the 50. I used wired ones because they're more reliable, last longer and are a bit lighter than wireless versions IMO.

Unfortunately my LBS has just decided to stop selling them, relegating me to a Cateye for my new Look 585  .

CC


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

flyingscot said:


> Just curious
> 
> Why is camapg on a Look a sin??


The only appropriate group for you is Mavic (French natch) assuming they still make that crappy electronic shifting group


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*junkie said it...*

Shimano, while making a great product, also makes it so you have to buy a whole new shifter if it breaks out of warrentee. I still ride DA 8spd (getting hard to find STI for those) and I have spent endless hours fixing my damn shifters with parts and tools made in my shop...and it wasnt easy. I cant afford new ones, period. My left shifter has a spring from an old SCUBA regulator in it. Ive written shimano about my woes, and I get a whole lot of 'sorry, cant help you' back. They make good stuff...I just cant afford new shifters after every warrentee.

When I do switch, Im going to Campy. Ill get my backup SCUBA regulator back and Ill learn to thumb shft.


----------



## red serotta (May 14, 2002)

Dctrofspin said:


> I just picked up -- after hovering on Ebay for months -- the most phenominal deal on a C-50 ever...A pristine C-50 for just under $2000. I have a D/A 10-spd grouppo on my current ride, which is a Seven Axiom Ti. Will I get flamed for putting D/A on the Ferarri of Italian bikes? Construction is to begin Saturday...


The joy of riding your dream frame will be tempered every time you look down and see that cable shooting out the side of the brake lever. You know what you want, bite the bullet and go for it. The thrill of saving a dollar is short lived, but you'll be reminded of buying less than you want will stay with you every time you ride.


----------

